# MSI laptop no longer booting up



## Anubisuk (May 24, 2011)

Hi,

I noticed that MSI wasn't on the list of laptops covered in this forum but I thought I'd ask here anyway as I'm at my wits end! If anyone could help I'd be so grateful!

Last night I was using my GX-740 (Windows 7) to play a game, then turned it off and went to sleep having shut the laptop down. This morning I turned it on and it went to the POST screen, then the starting windows screen, but then just sat there with a blank screen. So I then turned it off, and turned it back on and now it won't even do anything. I've tried a few things already like unplugging the battery, and leaving it out, holding power button down, re-inserting battery, but nothing seems to be working. Below I'll describe what happens in each case when I turn it on. I have a light on the laptop which is under the actual button you press to turn it on, which I'll call the power light, and an LED light which shows whether the computer is on, or in sleep mode etc.

*With battery in only*:
Laptop makes whirring noise as usual (but seems to stop - I don't know if this is normal or not, I never really paid much attention to it before now!), power light comes on, power LED comes on to say laptop is active, but then nothing happens - screen remains blank.
*With adapter in only*:
Laptop makes whirring noise as usual (but seems to stop), power light comes on, power LED comes on to say laptop is active, but then nothing happens - screen remains blank.
*With battery and adapter in*:
Laptop makes whirring noise as usual (but seems to stop), power light comes on, power LED comes on to say laptop is active, but then nothing happens - screen remains blank.

I know that's the same thing three times but just want to get this all out in as much detail as I can. Something else that puzzles me is to do with the power supply/battery combo again. When I have the battery in, and the laptop plugged into a wall, there is a green light that normally comes on to show that the battery is charging. However, this light no longer comes on.

If anyone could give me any hints here I'd be very grateful! At first I thought it was the power supply not working but the laptop does come on but not boot up further when plugged in (as described above). Then I thought it was the battery, but again, it comes on when the battery is inserted (but doesn't boot any further). But then I don't know why the battery doesn't seem to charge when plugged in!!

I've been reading elsewhere about resetting BIOS or CMOS settings which I would be willing to try if nothing else works. I don't have a massive knowledge base when it comes to computers (especially laptops) but I'm more than capable of taking them apart and dealing with the components if I get a good enough guide! I'll leave the battery out overnight and plug it in tomorrow morning and see if leaving it that long helps. I'm just getting concerned now that the motherboard is fried and I'm looknig at a very costly replacement/repair!

Like I said, if anyone could give me any help here at all I'd be so grateful!!

Thanks

(Any other information you need from me, just ask  )


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF we don't name every laptop it simply is not practical the list would be quite some length,if you shine a flashlight on the screen do you see even a faint image


----------



## Anubisuk (May 24, 2011)

Hi there,

thanks for the reply  Apologies for my late reply but I'm in Australia so our time difference is going to be pretty big!! I haven't shined a light on the screen, but I do have an update which may say more about what's wrong.

I got home last night and turned my laptop out of hope more than expectation and it actually booted up! I got to the choice of safe mode and start windows normally and it got all the way to the desktop. I listened to a music file or two, and moved some documents and deleted some others and decided to try a game. The first game I tried didn't load, and I had to CTRL-ALT-DEL to shut the game down. Then I tried another one and the screen went black (it always does that before this game starts) and nothing happened. So I turned the laptop off and when I tried to turn it back on, I got the same problems described in my first post.\

So I left it overnight, then in the morning plugged in the adapter and turned it on, and again it booted up, although this time not fully. I got to the stage of safe mode or normal choice, and when I chose normal, it didn't actually make it to the desktop.

So it looks like I'll be able to get into the bios setup screen at some point in the future if I manage to press the key in time (I don't know what the key is that I need!). Can I reset bios from the bios setup itself, or do I need to use software to do it?

I'm hoping that the fact that I was able to boot it to the desktop means nothing will need replaced in terms of hardware and it's just a bios problem or perhaps even a virus which would just mean a format of the hard drive, which wouldn't be a major hardship after I back my stuff up. Although the laptop died when trying to play games, the first game I tried doesn't even have 3d graphics (Championship Manager 2000/2001) so I don't think (well, I hope!) my video card is still ok.

Again, any help very much appreciated, and thanks again joeten


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run the hd makers diagnostic on the hard drive

connect a monitor and see if the same problem occurs


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi which model of MSI do you have ? F2 should get you to the bios but try testing the drive as dai has said if nothing else it may rule it out


----------

